

Apple's Mac OS X update breaks Perl - rogercosseboom
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/16/apple_update_perl_breakage/

======
makecheck
It says this problem occurs only if "you've updated the distro via CPAN".

Conventional wisdom says that you don't mess with most of /usr, you only add
to /usr/local; and on Mac OS X, you don't mess with most of /System/Library,
you add to /Library.

So people shouldn't be trying to patch the system Perl, they should be
installing their CPAN modules in a separate place (e.g. /usr/local/lib/perl5).

As long as /usr/local isn't blown away, the OS vendor can do whatever the heck
they want to the rest of /usr, including reverting it to a known and supported
state.

------
illumen
Perl is dying. On OSX, with updates killing perl.

------
st3fan
Wow. People still use Perl?

~~~
anthonyrubin
A few small sites like Amazon and Slashdot still do.

<http://jobs.perl.org/>

~~~
jcapote
I've heard of amazon, but what is slashdot?

~~~
tudorachim
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=slashdot>

